# Home A/C Temperature



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

So if you have central air in you home what temperature do you keep it at ?

My wife wears a sweatshirt and complains its too cold,me its never cold enough she says its cold enough to hang meat...

We compromised At 72/73 degrees


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

68°


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

We're at 74. Some Rx drugs lower your body temperature. Metoprolol is one, it lowered mine to 97.4 and I was always feeling cold.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Keep our A/C 70 during day 71 at night, heat stays at 69 all winter.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I like 75-78. Wife likes it colder then turns in the ceiling fan. I then have to put on a comforter to warm up. The purpose of the AC is to remove the humidity not turn to house into a refrigerator.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ac at 68 or 69. 
If our house is above 50 in the winter we are happy.... 
Lol we like it cold


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

69 during the day and 67 at night. It's gotta be cool to get that good sleep on.
2nd floor bedroom stays hot if not cranked down.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

75 day, 68 night


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

73 year round


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

74 day and nite


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

71 all yr


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> We're at 74. Some Rx drugs lower your body temperature. Metoprolol is one, it lowered mine to 97.4 and I was always feeling cold.


That’s interesting, I did not know that. I take Metroprolol and the last couple of winters I don’t seem to stay as warm as I normally do outside. Our AC is set at 78 degrees at night and turned off during the day. I grew up without AC.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

68-69 all year


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

65-66 winter , 71-72 summer.....


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

72 year round. Except when I build a fire in the winter, that brings it up a few degrees.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

The closer you keep the ac temp to the outside temp the better......


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

78 summer, 68 winter.
Agree with Lewzer it's all about humidity.
Don't yoyo the thermostat, the thermal mass of your house takes hours to adjust so just set it and leave it.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Legend killer said:


> The closer you keep the ac temp to the outside temp the better......


So. It's 94 outside , you setting a/c at 94 ??????


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

On a side note. A properly ventilated roof system plays a huge role in cost and comfort of heating and cooling


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Muddy said:


> That’s interesting, I did not know that. I take Metroprolol and the last couple of winters I don’t seem to stay as warm as I normally do outside. Our AC is set at 78 degrees at night and turned off during the day. I grew up without AC.


I think HCTZ does too ( not sure). some BP drugs slow down your heart so your blood isn't keeping you so warm.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

wave warrior said:


> So. It's 94 outside , you setting a/c at 94 ??????


We set ours to 78 and it feels perfect inside. Maybe if you saved some money on your A/C you could have health insurance.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> We set ours to 78 and it feels perfect inside. Maybe if you saved some money on your A/C you could have health insurance.


Of course you would save money at 78...it would never come on....
71/72 in the day, 69 at night.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Set at 74. When its hot out, A?C never gets the house to thaat temp. Right now house is measuring 76.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

you have to take into account that there's really only 1 or maybe a couple rooms in the house that's the temp you want, the rest get what they get when that room is satisfied ... if you have a 2 story house, you either have to adjust your dampers in the basement or the second floor will never be as cool as the 1st and it will be a bit warmer in the winter as well ...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> The closer you keep the ac temp to the outside temp the better......


That's correct, and that's why I set my AC at 92 today, "its better".

We keep ours at 72 summer and 70 winter.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

73 all year round.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Set at 74. When its hot out, A?C never gets the house to thaat temp. Right now house is measuring 76.


So your a/c runs 24/7?

https://www.directenergy.com/learning-center/recommended-thermostat-settings-summer


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

For AC, 76 during the day, 74 at night (wife likes it cooler at night). Heat is set at 74 at all times.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dang I feel bad for my wife and dogs looking at what everyone is doing. I do 76 summer and 64 in winter. Heck I might even do 62 in winter if I can get away with it.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quick story, I can remember when a buddy and I had an apartment together, we made it until December without turning the heat on, both agreed to see if we could go the whole winter with no heat being turned on only a small space heater each. Made it but our girlfriends at the time weren't to thrilled with hanging out at the apartment that winter.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

A/C goes 76 during daytime (1st floor) and 70 before bed (2nd floor). I run ceiling and pedestal fans in every room on every floor. I've always felt a fan helps regulate the temp in each room. They're cheap, quiet and last forever. Diffrent strokes for diffrent folks huh?


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Redheads said:


> So if you have central air in you home what temperature do you keep it at ?
> 
> My wife wears a sweatshirt and complains its too cold,me its never cold enough she says its cold enough to hang meat...
> 
> We compromised At 72/73 degrees


I would Die, we keep ours 68. In winter heat is 67.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Da fuk?? Little out of left field?
> 
> 78?? No way. I complain if the outside temp is above 70 my house sure as hell won't be


I agree, I would cut out a few meals before being uncomfortable.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

jbo said:


> I would Die, we keep ours 68. In winter heat is 67.


How much is your summer electric bill?


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Lewzer said:


> I like 75-78. Wife likes it colder then turns in the ceiling fan. I then have to put on a comforter to warm up. The purpose of the AC is to remove the humidity not turn to house into a refrigerator.


Just run a dehumidifier cheaper than Ac, spend saving on lures.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not saying I like a cold house but... I had a friend stop by. He opened the refrigerator and just stood there. When I asked about that why he said he was letting some heat out!


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Legend killer said:


> How much is your summer electric bill?


In June it was $110.90. We have a 2 story house with 2408 SF plus basement. This month with this heat i'm guessing it will be $160 tops.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Keeping mine at 68 in the summer an it hardly touches my electric bill. And I have poor insulation and windows older then me(that's my fault,and I realize that).
If I had better insulation and new windows I doubt I would notice it in my bill.
But that's not the point. 78 might feel "perfect"to some. But 68 feels perfect for ME. And if I want to pay extra for that convenience with the money I earn,well that's what i will do. And I didnt just make this crap up....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I run my ac in my vehicle with the windows down to


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Keeping mine at 68 in the winter hardly touches my electric bill. And I have poor insulation and windows older then me(that's my fault,and I realize that).
> If I had better insulation and new windows I doubt I would notice it in my bill.
> But that's not the point. 78 might feel "perfect"to some. But 68 feels perfect for ME. And if I want to pay extra for that convenience with the money I earn,well that's what i will do. And I didnt just make this crap up....


So you keep it at 68 all year or just winter?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> So you keep it at 68 all year or just winter?


Summer time 68,sorry mis print in my last post,I'll fix.. Winter time if I'm above 50 I'm happy. I'm a hoodie an sweats kinda guy


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

We set ours at 72. Found if we leave the upstairs doors open it cools better up there. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> We're at 74. Some Rx drugs lower your body temperature. Metoprolol is one, it lowered mine to 97.4 and I was always feeling cold.


That’s because you’re cold hearted


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

With my meds I get chilled easily. So ours is 77 year round.
If I eat ice cream or Popsicle's I have to put on a hoodie....lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

1basshunter said:


> That’s because you’re cold hearted


You know me too well!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Preferences for your AC temp have a lot to do with your occupation. I had a friend who was a bricklayer. Worked outside in the heat all day long. After work he wouldn’t leave the AC. He kept his house cold. 
My wife also likes it cold but almost any woman in her 
mid-50s will tell you why. Last night she woke up complaining it was too hot in the house. I had on two blankets and a heavy weighted one.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Lewzer said:


> Preferences for your AC temp have a lot to do with your occupation. I had a friend who was a bricklayer. Worked outside in the heat all day long. After work he wouldn’t leave the AC. He kept his house cold.
> My wife also likes it cold but almost any woman in her
> mid-50s will tell you why. Last night she woke up complaining it was too hot in the house. I had on two blankets and a heavy weighted one.


Your job sure does dictate your home temperature, I worked for ODOT working on interstates, there’s no shade on an interstate. Standing along side of a paver in 90 degree heat and 300 degree asphalt makes for a hot day. When I got home I want to be comfortable. Keeping the house at 68 is a small price to pay for working in that heat.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Who needs a/c . Just walk the house naked.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

72 heat, 78 A/C


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> Who needs a/c . Just walk the house naked.


I do, and I am thinking thats why ahh ehh well I should stop I think.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Redheads said:


> So if you have central air in you home what temperature do you keep it at ?
> 
> hang meat...
> 
> We compromised At 72/73 degrees





hailtothethief said:


> Who needs a/c . Just walk the house naked.


Maybe thats what the initial OP was referring too when he said hang meat.

I guess i better be careful i just came off a month long time out pep pep smacking


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

68° to 71°. I worked in a steel mill as a welder, 375° to well over 600°. When you feel and hear the water sloshing around in your boots, you know it's hot. I didn't use to get cold at all, until after my bypass surgery. I can't stand the heat, again. Coldest day in the winter and I'm sweating like a beast! I would open the door (20'×20') about three feet. And the Sissies start to cry about it, they close it and go back into the heated room, and I open it! Kind like a circus act.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

James I'm also a welder and I agree. My one job I was stationed 40 feet from the opening of a powder coat oven talk about shedding the pounds!! I would go through 5 shirts in a 10 hour shift. Another shop I worked in if it was below 50 the man girls in the shop wanted the doors shut. I got fired from that place haha


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

64. I think if two people live together the one who feels cold is being very inconsiderate (cold-blooded, you could say) to the other if they demand a higher temp in the house. It is an easy matter for them to put on more clothes, while the other would have to sit around in their underwear. The cold person can get relief, also, by just going outside in summer. The hot guy can get relief nowhere. My wife doesn't want to see my fat (I was hot-blooded even when I was thin) hairy a** all day, so she puts on more clothes.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Depends on the day. Sometimes 74 but as high as 76. If she's covering up and it's running, 76 it goes.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> James I'm also a welder and I agree. My one job I was stationed 40 feet from the opening of a powder coat oven talk about shedding the pounds!! I would go through 5 shirts in a 10 hour shift. Another shop I worked in if it was below 50 the man girls in the shop wanted the doors shut. I got fired from that place haha


I averaged a 32" waist,and 155 pounds. Since I don't work anymore, well... 34"waist and 187 pounds. But that may be due to health issues, going to see an Oncologist tomorrow.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Won't make any difference what you like. On the national news this morning they are now saying the China Virus is spread by air conditioners....bye bye air conditioners........or figure out how to put a mask on one....


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I heard that, last week. Nothing is stopping this virus.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

JamesF said:


> I heard that, last week. Nothing is stopping this virus.


Only the media can stop it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My youngest son bought a house by Deer Creek with a GeoThermal unit. His first electric bill for a 2000 square foot house keeping temps at 70 degrees was 75 dollars..


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I live in a 102 year old house with a 67 years old gas furnace and no A/C. I had a quote done 15 years back and it was going to be very expensive to put in new furnace (they said that was essential), A/C unit and significant duct work. I just could not make the math work to my liking. 15 years later the old furnace still runs fine. We keep it at 65 in the winter so our gas bills are really not bad at all. We have a system using box fans and curtains that keeps it fairly comfortable thru summer as long as it gets cool in the evening so we can draw the cool night air into the house. There are always a few uncomfortable weeks in the summer, but it is mostly fine. Our last house was old with no A/C so I have not had it for 30 years.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

76 on ac & 72 on heat


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

A/C is out of commission. So far, not bad. For me,as long as the air is moving, I'm good.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

kycreek said:


> 76 on ac & 72 on heat


Funny how it can vary...at 76 my AC would never even come on...and at 72 for heat I would be cooked...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

JamesF said:


> A/C is out of commission. So far, not bad. For me,as long as the air is moving, I'm good.


You are correct, if you can keep the air moving it is not too bad. Hot stagnant air is very uncomfortable


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

73 all year, yet here I am outside on the deck sipping crown where it’s 90


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

We have 3 split ductless units and they cool the house ok but don't do a great job keeping the humidity down. Our house isn't tremendously sealed either. In the summer we run them at 70 most of the time but crank them in the evenings to cool it down for sleeping. I don't sleep well if it's much warmer than 65. In the winter we prefer our bedroom in the 50s. Been cold blooded since I was a kid. I was the kid in elementary school that wore shorts and a t-shirt in January and it's continued into adulthood.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

We sleep with our bedroom window open all year, unless it's raining. Probably will need to replace that and the bathroom window, which also stays open too. I'm going through some health issues, so if I get cold I just put another blanket on. But that has changed the past few months. Night sweats,and fatigue have left me drained, after about an hour of hard work. So far I been to four doctors, my insurance was trying to deny testing, by saying that there is a procedure that has to be followed. BS! All of my doctors have been on top of this, and knowing that the insurance company would act in this manner, they called their bluff. So now the only Peer reviews will come from the treating physicians. My insurance company was using two unrelated insurance, procedure approval, blah,blah,Bull ****! Those are my Oncologist words,not mine. Sorry I got off topic, but kind of feels related.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

68 all year round.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

When a/c is on it is set at 74 daytime, 75 night.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

73/74 year round


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Unfortunately, my central air **** the bed yesterday afternoon. Last night was a terrible night for me. Roasted my a$$ off and never got no cooler with the fans running.
Called my heating/ac guy.....no answer. Left a message, if he don't call back soon, i'll have to go to one of those expensive 24/7 outfits.
Around noon yesterday, the power went out. When it came back on, the air was blowing luke warm. The a/c unit was also beeping every 3-5 minutes.
What does that sound like to you guys?


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I would check to see if either of the lines on the outside unit is frozen.

If so make sure your filter is clean and no airflow restrictions around that outside unit. as long as eveything is clear,if your fans are running im guessing low on freon.

Im no A/C guy but that's where i would start while trying to get someone to look at it

Good luck


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

72


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

$diesel$ said:


> Unfortunately, my central air **** the bed yesterday afternoon. Last night was a terrible night for me. Roasted my a$$ off and never got no cooler with the fans running.
> Called my heating/ac guy.....no answer. Left a message, if he don't call back soon, i'll have to go to one of those expensive 24/7 outfits.
> Around noon yesterday, the power went out. When it came back on, the air was blowing luke warm. The a/c unit was also beeping every 3-5 minutes.
> What does that sound like to you guys?


Running your a/c at 68 when it has been in the 90's for weeks has probably done it in. Please ask your hvac person when they come.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> Unfortunately, my central air **** the bed yesterday afternoon. Last night was a terrible night for me. Roasted my a$$ off and never got no cooler with the fans running.
> Called my heating/ac guy.....no answer. Left a message, if he don't call back soon, i'll have to go to one of those expensive 24/7 outfits.
> Around noon yesterday, the power went out. When it came back on, the air was blowing luke warm. The a/c unit was also beeping every 3-5 minutes.
> What does that sound like to you guys?


I’d try shutting the breaker off for a few minutes to see if the system will reset.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

$diesel$ said:


> Unfortunately, my central air **** the bed yesterday afternoon. Last night was a terrible night for me. Roasted my a$$ off and never got no cooler with the fans running.
> Called my heating/ac guy.....no answer. Left a message, if he don't call back soon, i'll have to go to one of those expensive 24/7 outfits.
> Around noon yesterday, the power went out. When it came back on, the air was blowing luke warm. The a/c unit was also beeping every 3-5 minutes.
> What does that sound like to you guys?


Check your capacitors. If they are blown it will be obvious. More importantly, they dont cost more then 20 bucks.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

not sure we've ever had temps this high for this long, brutal, worse than last year when the roofers on my home were working in 94 degrees... in October


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> Running your a/c at 68 when it has been in the 90's for weeks has probably done it in. Please ask your hvac person when they come.


I was kinda thinking the same thing...unfortunately not everyone's house is sealed the same or has good insulation...mine would run constantly if it was set on 68 right now.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

We have the insurance through our gas and electric companies. It's only a few bucks a month and if something goes wrong it's a $25 deductible and the repairs or replacement is completely covered


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

63 degrees. I like it cold. I keep the bedroom window open during winter, which up here means sometimes 20 below temps. If I keep a glass of water by the bed, it freezes overnight. That's sleeping weather.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Patricio said:


> 63 degrees. I like it cold. I keep the bedroom window open during winter, which up here means sometimes 20 below temps. If I keep a glass of water by the bed, it freezes overnight. That's sleeping weather.


You keep your thermostat at 63°? I find that really hard to believe.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

62 here


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dovans said:


> My youngest son bought a house by Deer Creek with a GeoThermal unit. His first electric bill for a 2000 square foot house keeping temps at 70 degrees was 75 dollars..


Yea...If that bill stays consistent for 35 years… He will have paid for the install of that geothermal unit…


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

9Left said:


> Yea...If that bill stays consistent for 35 years… He will have paid for the install of that geothermal unit…


guess if he actually paid for the install.. but it came with the house.. The HVAC man I use said he could match the efficiency of the Geothermal with a modern system.. cant recall the system but was up there in price..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Legend killer said:


> You keep your thermostat at 63°? I find that really hard to believe.


Of course you do.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> You keep your thermostat at 63°? I find that really hard to believe.


I must apologize, somewhere along the lines I must have given you the impression I care what you think, I don't.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks guys, i tried pretty much all of what you recommended, to no avail. I think it's a multiple failure thing.
The hvac guy is on the way this afternoon. Like so many other things, i know nothing about a/c units.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Well, $172.00 later my a/c is working again.
The power had gone out the day of the failure, repairman said that may have caused the capacitor to fail.
Seemed to me a hefty charge for a 5" tall electrical component. No complaint from me, though, as i really needed it fixed. I just can't take the extreme temps any more.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Patricio said:


> I must apologize, somewhere along the lines I must have given you the impression I care what you think, I don't.


Seems to be that on a lot of threads with this cat......


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

EnonEye said:


> not sure we've ever had temps this high for this long, brutal, worse than last year when the roofers on my home were working in 94 degrees... in October


I'm a roofing contractor and this heat is pretty tough!! Had to have my nice shade trees taken out this spring as they were getting old and split , my a/C has ran more than ever in the 20+ years I've lived here , but at 53 I need to cool down after a day in this crap!!!!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

$diesel$ said:


> Well, $172.00 later my a/c is working again.
> The power had gone out the day of the failure, repairman said that may have caused the capacitor to fail.
> Seemed to me a hefty charge for a 5" tall electrical component. No complaint from me, though, as i really needed it fixed. I just can't take the extreme temps any more.


I was thinking the opposite... $172 ain't too bad for an HVAC visit...


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

In hind sight, i suppose your right, 9Left. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

9Left said:


> I was thinking the opposite... $172 ain't too bad for an HVAC visit...


Not bad at all... Anymore 3-400 would have been average


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

$diesel$ said:


> Well, $172.00 later my a/c is working again.
> The power had gone out the day of the failure, repairman said that may have caused the capacitor to fail.
> Seemed to me a hefty charge for a 5" tall electrical component. No complaint from me, though, as i really needed it fixed. I just can't take the extreme temps any more.


I agree that $172 is pretty good and seems you maybe found yourself a gold nugget, an honest business. When you're ready to replace the system down the road I'd give it to them.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have received a couple pm’s regarding my 67 year old furnace that still works fine. They used to use the KISS method. Big thick cast iron air exchanger and a heavy duty electric blower motor. That is it, furnaces can be built to last, just give a little on efficiency. We have lived here 20 years and I have done all maintenance on this 67 year old furnace.... never once has an hvac person serviced this since I have lived here. The pictures show what it looks like today, the brand and the install date. 67 years later it still does the job. Please note the month and day of install.... some dad had a difficult Christmas in 1953, nobody puts in a new furnace on December 21st unless they had a catastrophic furnace failure on Dec 20th.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> I like 75-78. Wife likes it colder then turns in the ceiling fan. I then have to put on a comforter to warm up. The purpose of the AC is to remove the humidity not turn to house into a refrigerator.


(From 38 year career Mechanical Engineer)
I agree! TIMES "TWO"!!! When it's 90 degrees outside with high humidity, 75-78 degrees and Low Humidity is Very Comfortable!(and Much cheaper-esp. If retired and on "very fixed income"!!) We have a big house and usually don't even run the a/c until it's ~high eighties to 90 or higher since a week of running my a/c costs $40-50 Per Week extra on the electric bill! Qualifier-Having said that, everyone is "different" and must do what they think is best for them!-and what they can afford!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> (From 38 year career Mechanical Engineer)
> I agree! TIMES "TWO"!!! When it's 90 degrees outside with high humidity, 75-78 degrees and Low Humidity is Very Comfortable!(and Much cheaper-esp. If retired and on "very fixed income"!!) We have a big house and usually don't even run the a/c until it's ~high eighties to 90 or higher since a week of running my a/c costs $40-50 Per Week extra on the electric bill! Qualifier-Having said that, everyone is "different" and must do what they think is best for them!-and what they can afford!!


With your experience as a mechanical engineer what is your take on people running their AC in the mid and low 60's during this heat wave this month?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Power bill went up 45 bucks last month. I'll take that. Heck at Christmas time with lights it goes up 25 bucks. Slowly swicjing over to Led there.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Dovans said:


> guess if he actually paid for the install.. but it came with the house.. The HVAC man I use said he could match the efficiency of the Geothermal with a modern system.. cant recall the system but was up there in price..


Probably the latest high-tech/energy efficient Mitsubishi unit. I got a price from a hvac company-$20,000(heating and cooling! Small temp transfer units and air "tubes"(no ductwork) everywhere! In retirement, that is not a viable option living on SS and an annuity!(as is no new Ford Raptor!)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> With your experience as a mechanical engineer what is your take on people runningm their AC in the mid and low 60's during this heat wave this month?


You would have a hard time getting a system designer(in todays world) to use mid 60' as a(summer/residential) design temp unless the house sits inside a deep, coal mine! 95% of customers could not afford the utility bill!("and be "screaming" at the installer every month)! Summer and winter(inside) "design" temps are(maybe surprisingly!) 75(with 50% RH), and 72 degrees F! Getting mid 60's on a 90 degree day!) out of a properly designed Central a/c unit means the compressor is running "full time"(the electricity "eater"!) 
ps-I worked a summer for a coal company during college as an intern. Got to go "inside" a couple times(even though outside air is blown into the shafts for ventilation/safety) it's naturally cool,~55-60 year round(in pics of coal miners, they're always wearing long-sleeved shirts and work jackets).


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> You would have a hard time getting a system designer(in todays world) to use mid 60' as a(summer/residential) design temp unless the house sits inside a deep, coal mine! 95% of customers could not afford the utility bill!("and be "screaming" at the installer every month)! Summer and winter(inside) "design" temps are(maybe surprisingly!) 75(with 50% RH), and 72 degrees F! Getting mid 60's on a 90 degree day!) out of a properly designed Central a/c unit means the compressor is running "full time"(the electricity "eater"!)
> ps-I worked a summer for a coal company during college as an intern. Got to go "inside" a couple times(even though outside air is blown into the shafts for ventilation/safety) it's naturally cool,~55-60 year round(in pics of coal miners, they're always wearing long-sleeved shirts and work jackets).


That's what i figured. Can't believe there is people in this thread running their a/c mid 60's and below. 
You cant make this crap up.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Probably the latest high-tech/energy efficient Mitsubishi unit. I got a price from a hvac company-$20,000(heating and cooling! Small temp transfer units and air "tubes"(no ductwork) everywhere! In retirement, that is not a viable option living on SS and an annuity!(as is no new Ford Raptor!)


This was a Daikin/Goodman unit of some sort that used I think different units as you spoke of. I think I was quoted 14 grand for the whole thing. I paid him Three hundie to fix the old one.
Edit to say that if my furnace would have been installed right in the first place, alot of my repair costs would not happen. Over the years the furnace has been rewired as the original installer put grounds where there shouldn't been grounds, wired up the heat strips backwards..Thermostat wired wrong, Cant go on its making me pissed thinking about it.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> That's what i figured. Can't believe there is people in this thread running their a/c mid 60's and below.
> You cant make this crap up.


And yet we do. You are one sad sack. Take it from this ME.


----------



## smthzch (Apr 10, 2020)

Haven't had ac on all summer. Its real hot.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

65 year round Hard to change because we have the new OBAMA mandatory efficiency heating and cooling. It takes most of the day to change from 69 to 65 if it’s above 80 outside.. My old system took all of Twenty minutes to heat or cool down.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Run 71 winter and 74 summer. Helpful tip for winter heating, get a cool air humidifer to run. Most people don't realize how much of a difference it can make. If I remember correctly during the winter the humidity in your house can be as low as 10%, the Sahara Desert has 25% humidity. We have one that uses about a gallon of water a day and really helps.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

74 day; 71 @ night


----------

